# Central Zone Hunt 2016



## Jake Allen (Nov 7, 2016)

TBG, Central Zone Hunt
December 2, 3 & 4 2016

your host: Hatchet Dan Beckwith

You do not have to be a member to come and hunt with us. For anyone new, this will be a great time to meet a few TBG members and see what some of this is all about.
We will welcome you.

Places to Hunt:

 Place 1 on the Map: Fall Line Sandhills WMA,  West Tract About 600 acres in Southern Taylor County
Archery Only, No Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Hogs and Small Game

Place 2 on the Map: Chattahoochee Fall Line, Blackjack Crossing Areas, North Tract
About 900 acres in Talbot County
Archery Only, Open Friday, Saturday and Sunday, Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Maybe Hogs, Small Game

Place 3 on the Map: Chattahoochee Fall Line, Blackjack Crossing Area, West Tract
About 700 acres in Talbot County
Archery Only, Open Friday, Saturday and Sunday, Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Deer, Maybe Hogs, Small Game

Place 5 on the Map: Fall Line Sandhills WMA, East Tract: About 500 acres in Southern Taylor County
Archery Only, No Sign In, WMA Stamp Required
Don't know; there seems to be alot of sand and pine trees there

Camping: At SGTP in Schley County where there will be a shed for cover, plenty of places to camp, (no cost), power, water (hot shower if you want one), and a fire ring.

All of the Tracts are within 30 miles of SGTP

Big Potluck Supper Saturday Evening

I have attached maps to all of the areas, plus a map showing where everything is.

We, (mostly Donnie), are scouting out a good bit of these areas. We will have some color maps of the areas.
Donnie and Dan have spent a good bit of time on the Sandhill West Tract. Donnie killed 2 hogs there a couple of years back.
These areas all have very limited access, mostly by foot. Neat places too, on the Fall Line you will find plants and animals that belong on the coast, and on the Piedmont.
Sand, hollers, Sand Pines, Longleaf Pines, Scrub oaks and Big White Oaks.
The Ft Perry Tract is on the William Bartram Trail. 

Hunting pressure on all of these tracts of land seems to be light.

Ya’ll plan to come on! It will be a good time. 

Questions and such, please fire away.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 7, 2016)

Some good times last year.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853905&page=2


----------



## pine nut (Nov 12, 2016)

TTT I'm planning to get to this one.  Planned on it last year but had a death in the family so hope no one passes this year!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2016)

Be there, I will. I hope that it's  just a teensy bit warmer than last year.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Be there, I will. I hope that it's  just a teensy bit warmer than last year.



looks like drier unless we get some rain


----------



## chrisharper (Nov 18, 2016)

New to the forum, but I look forward to meeting y'all there. Does everyone get set up on the 2nd or the day before?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 18, 2016)

I sure hate missing all the events and not getting to see all my friends. Hope everyone gets in on some action.
Jeff


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 18, 2016)

I just checked the forecast Mr. Poole. Looks like there could be showers!!!! I ain't complaining, though. We need a good soaking.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 21, 2016)

irdj said:


> New to the forum, but I look forward to meeting y'all there. Does everyone get set up on the 2nd or the day before?



Sure come on and get set up


----------



## dpoole (Nov 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> I just checked the forecast Mr. Poole. Looks like there could be showers!!!! I ain't complaining, though. We need a good soaking.



Well we now have a wood burning heater under the roof if it does rain. Too dry to burn the burn barrel outside!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 21, 2016)

May try to make it again this year but inconvenienced by work again...good times last year for sure!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok Whose ah coming?  I am looking forward to it if I can get over this cold.  Hit me like a truck on Thanksgiving, but I'm better now by a good bit.  It's hard ta hunt when you are coughing... maybe if I sounded like a pig  and wore a lots of orange I'd be ok and call some in! LOL so far it hasn't reached my lungs yet, so I a counting on getting there.  Who else?


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 27, 2016)

Michelle and I are coming, and I think Liz is coming with us.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be there if I can shake this cold


----------



## dpoole (Nov 29, 2016)

Hope we have enough varmits gathered for the stew, yall pick up some road kill on the way down to add if needed


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 29, 2016)

Wish I could be there this year. Hate I'm going to miss it. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 30, 2016)

Is anyone planning to get there tomorrow.  I noticed one of the areas was open all week.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 30, 2016)

I am planning to get there shortly after lunch I hope.  BIL is having surgery at 9;30 in AM and I am leaving about then about three hours for me pulling my camper.  Have much to do before then .  Of course if something were to happen , and surgery went badly I'd have no way to contact you.  I will pray he's ok  and surgery goes well.  Last year same weekend my other BIL died.  I'm getting gun-shy about planning an archery hunt... this one is having shoulder surgery so I think he'll be ok.  Prayers appreciated.


----------



## chrisharper (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll be there Friday morning. First year, didn't know if I could camp Thursday night.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 30, 2016)

pine nut said:


> I am planning to get there shortly after lunch I hope.  BIL is having surgery at 9;30 in AM and I am leaving about then about three hours for me pulling my camper.  Have much to do before then .  Of course if something were to happen , and surgery went badly I'd have no way to contact you.  I will pray he's ok  and surgery goes well.  Last year same weekend my other BIL died.  I'm getting gun-shy about planning an archery hunt... this one is having shoulder surgery so I think he'll be ok.  Prayers appreciated.



It will likely be midafternoon when I make it.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 30, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Hope we have enough varmits gathered for the stew, yall pick up some road kill on the way down to add if needed



I'll do my best to run down a possum or skunk on the way down.  If I don't I'll have a pack of venison stew meat for the pot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Sounds like you all are going to have a great time!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 1, 2016)

Clipper said:


> I'll do my best to run down a possum or skunk on the way down.  If I don't I'll have a pack of venison stew meat for the pot.



Bringing a couple of packs of venison too!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't shoot a traditional bow, but I'll likely be hunting the Blackjack Crossing West tract Saturday morning. I'll be in a black 2003 Tacoma DoubleCab. Stop and say hello if you see me!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 3, 2016)

Still trying to cough up a lung. Good luck down there!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 4, 2016)

Had a great time, but the crowd was small.  Walked my legs off Friday, too out of shape though round is a shape!  Clipper and I did see some deer but didn't get a shot.  I had two fairly close encounters Sat AM depends on how you count them.  I saw a doe that stepped into the road as I was making where I left it to head into the woods.  I managed to slip into the woods in her direction of leaving but I saw her re-cross the road about ten minutes later without presenting  any shot.  She was too far and of course alerted to my presence.  I was in Ghillie suit when seen and she didn't just blow out.  Probably just mildly concerned and puzzled.  About 2o mins later two bucks chased a doe by me and kept going, never to come back by again. From the tracks everywhere They must have been chasing all over the area.  Had there been any meat in tracks we could have fed a large army!  LOL!  Should have been more folks there. Well maybe next time!


----------



## Clipper (Dec 4, 2016)

I got home last night too late and tired to post.  Had a great time hunting with Bill (Pine Nut).  We both got there Thursday afternoon, hunted Friday and Saturday morning.  I also hunted (between naps) Saturday afternoon.  I jumped a couple of deer looking for hogs Friday but saw nothing else. Hog sign was scarce but deer tracks abundant.  I climbed Saturday morning in a very good spot but nothing came by.

Many thanks to Donnie and Jeff for hosting and taking care of us.  SGTP really has a good set up down there - I heated breakfast in their microwave and took a hot shower Friday night.  That's my kind of camping!  Thanks to Dan for checking the tiller on my bow and Jeff for letting me hunt his stand Saturday afternoon.  

I stayed for dinner Saturday night and was glad I did.  Jeff smoked some of the best venison I ever tasted.  Also enjoyed the company of some good folks at dinner as well.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 4, 2016)

Good stuff, I hate I couldn't make it


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 5, 2016)

I hate I missed it. It's always a great time over there. Work requirements dictated that I remain in close proximity to this bucket truck all weekend.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad y'all had a big time.  I am sorry I missed it as well.


----------

